# Sulawesi Shrimp Photos



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

Here are some shots of the Cardinal Shrimp, Red Goldflake, Orange Delight, and White Dash that I have. I was lucky to have a friend buy this lens for himself and let me borrow it for a few days until I get one. He likes taking photos of tree bark and fungus stuff, sounds as weird as taking photos of shrimp 

One thing I want to point out is the white feeding "fans" of the Cardinal Shrimp. In a couple of the pictures you can actually see that instead of claws it looks like they have fans, or brushes to eat. I suppose this is why they are constantly on the glass "sweeping" the algae. This also may explain why they like the sponges in their wild habitat. It would be neat to use some marimo balls and see what happens.

Enjoy....

*Orange Delight Shrimp*









*Red Goldflake Shrimp*









*White Dash Shrimp*









*Cardinal Shrimp*









*Cardinal Shrimp Close Up*









*Cardinal Shrimp Eating*









*Cardinal Shrimp Fans*









*Cardinal Shrimp Fans Close Up*


----------



## Fishman123 (Dec 11, 2007)

Those are amazing, I like the Red Goldflake the most. Nice.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

More....


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Those are so pretty. I just couldn't bring myself to pay so much. You do a great job. The photos are great and I'm sure they will be happy and healthy with you.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

When you breed them, do us all a favor and change the names to something normal! Orange Delight?! It's not ice cream flavors! LOL. 

Great pics regardless!


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Can't wait for some of the Slender Blues. Any upclose shots of them :-D


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

I love the blue dots against the red on the Cardinal Shrimp thats a very striking color of shrimp. do these get very big or are they similar size to purple zebras?


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

Couple More....

Cardinal









Red Goldflake


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

are they similar size to purple zebras?


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

jazzlvr123 said:


> are they similar size to purple zebras?


Yea, maybe a touch bigger but that is about right....


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

More photos of the Orange Delight Shrimp and some photos of snails with shrimp.

Enjoy....

*Orange Delight Shrimp*





































*Sulawesi Snails*


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

Some more... Just got the first 2 in today.

*Tan & Blue Shrimp*



















*Brown Camo Shrimp*




























*Pregnant Orange Delight Shrimp*


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

wonderful shots!!!!!!!


----------



## mikishuhoo (Feb 23, 2010)

fishman9809 said:


> wonderful shots!!!!!!!


Very beautiful Shrimp!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Mikishuhoo,

You are replying to a very old thread. Many things happened since these shrimp were first brought to the US.

At first most shrimp in the shipment will die. The exporters will actually tell you that the shrimp do not ship well at all. Wildcaught and new to the hobby but also very sensitive.

About a year later, somewhere in mid 2009 or so artificially bred varieties of the Sulawesi shrimp started to become available. These tank bread shrimp were as intensely colored as the wild ones and didn't have issues dying during shipping.

The Sulawesi shrimp are spectacular. The pictures don't show them at their best actually. They prefer to hang on the shells of snails coming from the same lakes.

Price is still high, but well worth it. Normally about $20 each. That's one reason these shrimp are not as popular yet.

--Nikolay


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

niko said:


> Mikishuhoo,
> 
> You are replying to a very old thread. Many things happened since these shrimp were first brought to the US.
> 
> ...


And alot of us could have them if someone wouldn't have stolen so much from us.....


----------

